# Consolefont gone weird partly since kernel upgrade

## Tolstoi

Since my last kernel upgrade, or the one before, can't remember precisely but it started with 3.8.0 and went on with 3.8.2 and even now with my recent kernel 3.9.2. 

When I boot and the boot messages appear, the first lines are not displayed as text but as small rectangles. It's not through the whole boot process but just at the beginning. Never had that before and wonder how that can happen.Last edited by Tolstoi on Sun May 26, 2013 6:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Goverp

I've noticed a couple of different but related changes.  On resuming after hibernation, the lines counting how many percent of the image has been loaded (not sure of the text) now come out as separate lines whereas before about kernel 3.7.10 they overwrote each other.  Second, lines written to the kernel log buffer (/proc/kmsg) by my initramfs now also appear on stdout, whereas I used to have to echo them to see them.

As to getting small rectangles, it might be worth looking at your kernel font settings; perhaps your kernel's defaulted to something weird.

There's an option I've not noticed before

```
CONFIG_FONTS:

Say Y here if you would like to use fonts other than the default

your frame buffer console usually use.
```

Might be worth playing with that.

----------

## Tolstoi

I've got that option enabled with the default 8x16 one only.

----------

## Tolstoi

Switching the consolefont to Cybercafe I've got small circles instead of small rectangles  :Smile: .

----------

## Tolstoi

Removing consolefont completely from the boot runlevel solved this issue and the normal default font gets displayed. Still no idea why this problem showed up out of nowhere.

----------

